# Do you think internet forums will start charging for accounts?



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

Who hosts this forum? And what are its maintenance costs? I envisage that in 5-10 years, almost all internet forums will operate in a pay by post way. This will eliminate meaningless posts and obviously improve the decorum of discussions. Or I think that some kind of monthly sub will be required to post on most forums. At the moment, we are being reeled in like fish as our lives are relying more on internet forum! I think some kind of internet revolution has to occur in which some high power will capitalize on our forum usage.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Gondur said:


> This will eliminate meaningless posts and obviously improve the decorum of discussions.


Ya...imagine that...


----------



## Gondur (May 17, 2014)

violadude said:


> Ya...imagine that...


Do you think I could create a company which buys all internet forums and charges users for their use? If I could buy all their servers and say to their owners 'Well you'll receive a certain percentage of annual profit'. I mean people will obviously pay to use forums even when a charge is applied, as they have become so important in our lives - and are increasing being integrated into our lives- a small charge - $5 a month. Collectively, I could earn millions!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Guess who will be the first to go? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Gondur said:


> ....as they have become so important in our lives - and are increasing being integrated into our lives....


Speak for yourself. I willingly pay for the music. Not the opportunity to talk about it. I really like this site but paying for it? We'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Guess who will be the first to go? :lol::lol::lol:


I'll be right behind you. I don't pay to communicate.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I'll be right behind you. I don't pay to communicate.


Some forums offer special membership to those who cough up some cash for the operation of the website. That's a noble thing to do and I surely would contribute as I'm sure would many others.

However paying per post, would quickly make this or any other forum site obsolete. I have enough CD's to keep me busy forever in place of "pay per post". While I enjoy posting here, I'm not obsessed with it and would quickly turn the spigot "off" if necessary.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I'll be right behind you. I don't pay to communicate.


I'm sure you do all the time actually... Phones, vehicles, computers, internet-connection, school. Hell, we're constantly paying to communicate.

I am glad this is free, though. And someone else is doing all the work at no cost to me.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Gondur said:


> This will eliminate meaningless posts and obviously improve the decorum of discussions.


*ahem *


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I was kind of thinking the opposite. Being PAID to post. 

It's all supply and demand.

I'll submit my proposal in the morning.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Vesuvius said:


> I'm sure you do all the time actually... Phones, vehicles, computers, internet-connection, school. Hell, we're constantly paying to communicate.


I don't pay for phones or computers, and I don't drive to communicate. As for school, that's way in my past (and I didn't pay for that either). Economically, I'm a drain on society.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Forums that charge money will quickly run empty in favour of ones that find a way to remain free. In fact, the way things go on the web, before long everything will be free.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> I don't pay for phones or computers, and I don't drive to communicate. As for school, that's way in my past (and I didn't pay for that either). Economically, I'm a drain on society.


Oh, haha. At least you're refreshingly honest. Even if you are sucking us dry.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Gondur said:


> Do you think I could create a company which buys all internet forums and charges users for their use? If I could buy all their servers and say to their owners 'Well you'll receive a certain percentage of annual profit'. I mean people will obviously pay to use forums even when a charge is applied, as they have become so important in our lives - and are increasing being integrated into our lives- a small charge - $5 a month. Collectively, I could earn millions!


Technically you could, but people wouldn't like you very much, if you care about that sort of thing.

I can imagine a subscription to an internet forum. A per post charge is just ridiculous though.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Wait a minute, I'm confused. I've been getting monthly checks for my posts ever since I came to this forum, directly from Mr. Magle. Doesn't everybody get paid that way?


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Well Ken I've been getting monthly debits from my account ever since I came to this forum. Who woulda thought!

No but seriously, i'm not sure if we'll start getting charged but let me go get my credit card ready just in case...


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought we are getting paid to post here. All my wit and insight can't be had for free!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

If Facebook and Twitter charged by the status/tweet, the world might be a better place


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2014)

hpowders said:


> While I enjoy posting here, I'm not obsessed with it and would quickly turn the spigot "off" if necessary.


But only from you, Mr. H. Powders, would I believe this notion


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

This site attracts all sorts of people willing to share their enthusiasm and knowledge. The fact that people don't have to contribute to its running costs - though there *is* a *voluntary* scheme in place - means (for example) that music students who are at college and may not have funds to spare can take part. This is down to the generosity of the site's private owner, Mr Magle. :tiphat: In the music forums, there have been some very worthwhile and informative threads and the tone is *usually* quite high, so I for one am very appreciative.

And the Community Forum is fun and generally good-natured, and through it, I do think many members have formed friendships and learned things about life - not to mention the jokes. 

So all in all, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

There are already forums that charge subscription fees, they've been around for a long time. As it turns out, some people _will_ pay money to post ******** on the internet.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Wait a minute, I'm confused. I've been getting monthly checks for my posts ever since I came to this forum, directly from Mr. Magle. Doesn't everybody get paid that way?


On the other hand, I provide the Team with coffee and crullers every morning - with no ulterior motive whatsoever.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have an idea for you, OP.

Simply make a list of those few posters you wish to have remain here and interact with you. No need to charge anyone per post.
Submit your proposal to the owner of the site, I believe, in Denmark.
It's worth a shot!

I can use the rest anyway. I'm beginning to get bored from too many boorish posts I have to skim through daily.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Of course there would be some length of time where the site's current members would be given advance notice if that were to happen... enough time for me to contact all my TC familiars and give them my private mail address so I would be able to keep in touch with them after the site became a commercial, or at least 'volunteer funded' membership... 
because after the end date of its being free I would be gone from it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

If they would pay me only $17 per post, I could retire.

Oh yeah....I'm already retired.

$83,000 down the drain already!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ukko said:


> On the other hand, I provide the Team with coffee and crullers every morning - with no ulterior motive whatsoever.


Oh, please... your ploy to ply the TC staff is a transparent campaign of currying favor in order to get yourself appointed as a moderator: C*ONFESS NOW!*


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I have an idea for you, OP.
> 
> Simply make a list of those few posters you wish to have remain here and interact with you. No need to charge anyone per post.
> Submit your proposal to the owner of the site, I believe, in Denmark.
> It's worth a shot!


That proposal is a two-way street, like having to pay to make or receive a phone call (whoever thunk that one up -- _and got away with it_ is a Robber Baron - Plunderer _genius_!


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

If you think payment can improve the quality of posts, just construct a questionnaire that every new member has to answer and pass before posting if you are so concerned about posts and threads. Damn money man! Don't substitute it for knowledge or quality.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Oh, please... your ploy to ply the TC staff is a transparent campaign of currying favor in order to get yourself appointed as a moderator: C*ONFESS NOW!*


That outcome seems contraindicated - because the treats would end.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

science said:


> I thought we are getting paid to post here. All my wit and insight can't be had for free!


I think we should get paid a dollar for each "like" we receive. Maybe that would improve the quality and decorum of discussion as Gondur wants. People would be on their best and brightest posting behavior then.

But then again, maybe no one would like anything then if they knew they were giving someone else a dollar rather than getting one themselves. But I'd like to think most of us aren't that petty.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol: Ingenious idea! It would probably encourage populist vote-seeking behaviour rather than earnest intellectual discussion, though! I would certainly have to cut down on my 'likes' to people, or end up in the bankrupts' court.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

If they start charging then they may lose people that what i think now.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

They sure will. But it's a great way to get rid of me. I will be the first to go. :lol:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

hpowders said:


> They sure will. But it's a great way to get rid of me. I will be the first to go.


Now now. Nobody wants to get rid of anyone. Perhaps this system would work for you Powders

1. Pay $1 per post (Bad start for you there)
2. Receive $1 for each like received (You just made your money back with some decent profit)
3. Receive $5 bonus for posts with more than 5 likes (Research inconclusive, but potentially beneficial)
4. Pay $10 penalty for consecutive posts by same poster (Yikes. Bye bye profit)
5. Free to enjoy yourself (We all win here)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sure, after post #33, I will wake up tomorrow morning and all of a sudden I have to pay $7 a post! :lol::lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

To be honest, since this is the only way I can have serious discussions about classical music at the moment, I would probably still stick around if the subscription was a low enough price (like 5 dollars a month?).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

violadude said:


> To be honest, since this is the only way I can have serious discussions about classical music at the moment, I would probably still stick around if the subscription was a low enough price (like 5 dollars a month?).


I wonder if there would be a discount for coughing up the yearly $60 in advance?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

violadude said:


> Ya...imagine that...


Ya, but it also might repel some potential new great members.

Some forums make money from having adds on their forums.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

To the contrary: _We_, the members, should be paid by the word.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I personally would never pay for an membership of an internet forum, unless the memebers are professsionals of the " theme/subject" of the forum.

I would happily pay for an "classical music club" memberhip, were you gather into one place on few times a month listen to/ talk about classical music and go to concerts, and go dining at the same time.


----------

